# Symptoms Gone?



## driz (Apr 15, 2002)

Has anyone heard of IBS symptoms disappearing without notice, or is this a lifetime thing?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

As far as i know IBS can go into remission. SOmetimes it come back though. Its good it has disappeared for the moment though! Make the most of it incase it comes back.Have yu been properly diagnosed by a GI? How long has it been gone for?Spliff


----------

